# Fast growers needed



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't intend to keep a bunch of fast growing stem plants in my tank forever but I need some more now I think. I went through and cleaned the tank on Mon and trimmed and moved stuff around. I think I need some more fast growers to deter the algae. Even after I cleaned everything and moved it, the algae came back pretty quickly. If anyone has a bunch of fast growing plants of any type they are ready to get rid of cheaply, let me know. I can come get them or meet you somewhere. Thank you.

Jim


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I have a ton of najas I can send you for $10


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have plenty of the following I could donate to your cause:

Hygrophila difformis (Water Wisteria)
Hemianthus micranthemoides (Pearlgrass)
Hedoytis sp. 'Rio'
Heteranthera zosterifolia (Stargrass)
Rotala macrandra - a nice splash of red
Rotala rotundifolia
Polygonum sp. 'Kawagoeanum' - another nice splash of red
Najas indica and probably a few stems of Najas guadalupensis (Guppy Grass)
Lagarosiphon madagascarensis
Cabomba species of some sort
Myriophyllum mattogrossense
Didiplis diandra
Limnophila aromatica
Ammania gracilis or senagalensis not sure which type it is

and probably a few others I don't have listed. As usual, I need to make some room in my tanks again! I have some Taiwan moss and I think Java Moss that you said you were interested in before. 

If you look at the Plant Finder for identification purposes, don't pay any attention to anything listed as difficult to grow. They should do fine in your setup.

Just let me know when you want to pick them up and you can pick and choose what you want...


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sounds good Matt. I figure if I stuff this thing full of plants there won't be room for anything else (algae) to grow. Thanks, I will PM you.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I can also add some Hygrophilia Corymbosa "augustifolia". I am throwing the stuff away weekly now with the Co2 injection.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Do you want some Rotala wallichii? Grows too fast for me, great plant though.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> Do you want some Rotala wallichii? Grows too fast for me, great plant though.


Are you doing anything special to keep this plant growing??? I bought about 12 stems from Aquarium Center back in June and only have about 3 very small stems left. I just can't seem to grow this one...


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nothing much just ada soil.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I have Hornwort and Glosso to offer.


----------



## sam (Sep 11, 2005)

need some java moss any one got some live in uk


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

The United Kingdom? Most people who hang out here are from Ohio in the USA.


----------

